# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Si e doni partneren ...te bukur apo ...te mencur?

## pranvera bica

Vleresimet jane te ndryshme...edhe preferencat po ashtu...
Cfare mendimi kini?Diskutojme se bashku! :Lulja3:

----------


## prenceedi

Me para...............  :shkelje syri:

----------


## pranvera bica

> Me para...............


Hahaha!Te keqen teta ,po si harrova ta ve edhe kete element!? :Lulja3:

----------


## alem_de

Bukuria eshte vetem per diten e marteses,mencuria dhe vlerat e mbrendeshme per gjith jeten.

----------


## ILMGAP

te bukur ca lesh tmencure thuaaaa.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## ganimet

Mendje kthjellet dhe te hjeshme
po pat para ohohooooo.

----------


## mia@

Pse po ti kete te dyja cfare ndodh? Ka plot qe i kane te dyja. E njejta gje vlen dhe per meshkujt. :arushi:

----------


## pranvera bica

> Pse po ti kete te dyja cfare ndodh? Ka plot qe i kane te dyja. E njejta gje vlen dhe per meshkujt.


Te lumte  mia@!Kombinim i perkryer do te jete! :Lulja3:

----------


## Izadora

E dua te bukur, te mencem dhe ta kete banken plot .
Amin :-d

----------


## Konstantin

te bukur se i mencur jam vet  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## prenceedi

E holle e gjate dhe me pak kuriz te dale............   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kënga

Edhe edhe ...... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ILMGAP

> Pse po ti kete te dyja cfare ndodh? Ka plot qe i kane te dyja. E njejta gje vlen dhe per meshkujt.


 :buzeqeshje: 

ti do te thuash qe i ke te dyja ?

----------


## addela

Po tani shumica e femrave shofin pamjen e jashtme,leku ene masanej truni,por ka ene ca qe shofin lekun para,ene nje pjes e vogel qe behen qorre pasi dashurohen pas ndonje qe dhe pasqyra thyet dhe vete jane yll.
Une per vete te fejuarin shtyet ene shum i bukur sesht po ka 2 pal tru,sikur te kishte ca lek sdo ishte keq.

----------


## addela

Po tani shumica e femrave shofin pamjen e jashtme,leku ene masanej truni,por ka ene ca qe shofin lekun para,ene nje pjes e vogel qe behen qorre pasi dashurohen pas ndonje qe dhe pasqyra thyet dhe vete jane yll.
Une per vete te fejuarin shtyet ene shum i bukur sesht po ka 2 pal tru,sikur te kishte ca lek sdo ishte keq.

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

> Vleresimet jane te ndryshme...edhe preferencat po ashtu...
> Cfare mendimi kini?Diskutojme se bashku!


Teta Pranvera!
Une e dua te mencur ne sallon dhe te bukur ne dhomen e gjumit.

----------


## Helikranon

Te ditur....

----------


## AnaH_M

me i pas dyjat edhe me mir  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Peace Boy

Mencuria eshte e para, bukuria nuk ka rendesi shume.

----------


## fashion_girl

un jam e sinqert e du te mencur, te pashem(se edhe yll ske ce e do se ta marrin gocat e tjera ), punetor, edhe qe te jete ne gjendje te mire ekonomike, nuk po them pasanik po te kete !

----------

